# corrado question



## Old school Dad (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if a 93 SLC door will fit a 90 G60 or know where I can find the answer to this question Thanks


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: corrado question (Old school Dad)*

The Corrado body style never changed so parts would be inter-changeable.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: corrado question (quattrofun5)*

Fenders are not identical, but doors are. The difference between any Corrado doors is usually in the door panel on the inside, which is easily swapped out. The mechanicals and size of the door are uniform across the Corrado years. Happy hunting.


----------

